# Nipple 10/12/2014



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

anyone have any luck yesterday? We went out at sunrise, Bottom machine quit reading about 4 miles out ( was a little bumpy) but never got it back on...dropped our spread just south of the edge trolled a thin weedline from the nipple to the 131, turned east to head to the elbow (still trolling) and........... lost port side lower unit (well it started whining and the a short grind like it was going into reverse) so i shut it down and headed north. thankfully it was a nice day. that was a long slow ride home. didnt see any fish till we were about 6 miles from home and saw a triple tale under a small piece of grass. but by the time we saw him he spooked. looked over the boat this am and the p66 transducer is MIA, must have broke off and the prop cut the cable. oh well, we made it home safe. Nice day o the water with the wife and good friends.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

glad ya'll got back in safe.good looking water.


----------



## tanman (Oct 3, 2009)

anytime ya go out and come back its a good day...you'll get them next time!


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

Nope. Put lines in just NW of the nipple, trolled along the 100 fathom curve until we found a small rip running east-west a few miles SE of the 131 hole. No strikes or raised fish, and we only saw a handful of flyers. Trolled back towards the edge where there had been half a dozen rips earlier in the day, but it was the same story. Thankfully we had found a floating PVC pipe about 15 miles out and caught some mahi and tripletails.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

djbradley said:


> Nope. Put lines in just NW of the nipple, trolled along the 100 fathom curve until we found a small rip running east-west a few miles SE of the 131 hole. No strikes or raised fish, and we only saw a handful of flyers. Trolled back towards the edge where there had been half a dozen rips earlier in the day, but it was the same story. Thankfully we had found a floating PVC pipe about 15 miles out and caught some mahi and tripletails.



were you in a yellow boat?


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Nothing for us yesterday. Trolled around the Nipple and 131 Hole and with nothing to show for it headed to a little shallower to troll along the 350' - 400' contour. 

Had one knockdown in about 500' but did not get the hook. After nothing to show for trolling along the drop-off we hit some rocks and ledges to put something in the box and even that was slow. Ended up with a scamp, a few porgies and beeliners, and a nice almaco jack.. Released a small AJ and lost some nice fish to break-offs.


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> were you in a yellow boat?


light blue Regulator


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Every trip can't be great. But like you said good times with good friends on the water!


----------



## Maxafa (Mar 13, 2013)

We trolled Nipple to Elbow. One knockdown in 600', threw the hook. Later got a King on a stretch near the edge


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

We ran Nipple to Yellow Gravel with only one shadow to show. Found some a good rip and beautiful blue water but the day was just fishing and had a great time at it.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report. It sucks no fish...that triple tail would of been good to eat.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

